

Using IFTTT to fix the missing pipes on your Internet experience - mauriciogardini
http://mauriciogardini.com/post/44148122965/using-ifttt-to-fix-the-missing-pipes-on-your-internet

======
leejoramo
I really think that IFTTT could be a very useful tool, but I will not use it
for anything but a toy until I understand their business model.

To do anything useful with IFTTT, you have to have a great deal of trust in
them. This is a tool that legitimately needs access to a wide range of login &
api credential to do meaningful work.

It is not just that I would want to be able to pay them for their services so
that I feel like I have a business relationship with them. No it is also the
fact that they have been total quiet. Is there has been no activity on their
blog (or parts of the site) since last July.

There there is the eternal labeling of the site as being in Beta. I know, that
Beta doesn't mean what it use to, but I still take it as an indication not to
make anything that is important depended on it.

~~~
mauriciogardini
I kinda agree with you.

IFTTT is a great service, but I try not to expose any "threatening"
information on it. That's why I see no harm on IFTTT being able to see my
feeds and the things I read.

But, yeah, exposing information always require some caution (but a little bit
of risk too).

